# pink worms



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

my little girl got me PINK WORMS for xmas. should i save them 4 spring or run them next time out?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

The power bait 3" trout worms? If so there great for steel. Used them last time out. Gobs of bumps. I cut them in half in low water conditions. Never used them in higher water, would think there too small


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have caught a few on em my theory is throw em when the fish have seen every egg in the world for 5 days straight 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

At first I red your post though wow What color are worm other then pink and a redis head. Now to color I thought oh my not again. You see a few years a go they used easter dye to color them. You could get them blue, green any color but pink. LOL As that color was a nateruel. Now to worms I have a speciel feed I give my real down to earth night crawlers that fatten them and grow them bigger then when I get them And it only takes 10 to make a dozen. No kidding. Lot in here read this think I lost my mind. But no one has yet to ask how I get 10 to make a dozen. 
To your kid hope you got her a lot Christmas gifts as reading the part she was thinking of you made my heart of stone melt as if made ice. LOL


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ballast said:


> my little girl got me PINK WORMS for xmas. should i save them 4 spring or run them next time out?


smallies love pink just saying ..


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Fred is right. Under normal conditions I doubt they'll out fish eggs but after the flows drop and the fish have been pressured they seem to respond well to a jig and trout worm combo!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> I have caught a few on em my theory is throw em when the fish have seen every egg in the world for 5 days straight
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good advice Fred!

I have some crazy flies that look like nothing around here, but when the fish have seen everything, they haven't seen those crazy flies.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Fish them on a jig head under a float or bumping bottom. THEY WORK!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Theres videos on youtube of how to rig them. Ive been thinking of buying some. They would tip the pink jigs I made pretty well.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I have seen how aggressive steelhead are,and understand a "reaction strike". I like that the worm has little action to it. The only fish i got on a jig i was popping it, i dead drift the jig for hrs with no success.


----------

